# ATV Manure Spreaders



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think your outlay will be over $1000. Since you have the small loader do you partially turn the manure pile once or twice over the summet? Makes better compost. Burn some in a barrel when the bugs are bad.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It gets spread about once a month-ish except for winter when I let it sit for spring compost. 

Trying to decide if it's worth the investment if for nothing else but my time I would save, less work for me since I do all of it myself. If I could just haul it and spread it when I pick daily that would save a longer work day down the road spreading with the tractor. And something my kiddo could do eventually making a lot less work for me :lol:

Have you used one? How good of a job do they do? I found a used one (it's aluminum) listed for $450 so it wouldn't be a huge ding as far as costs go.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

It's something I am really considering.

With a big spreader, you create a pile and then when it's large, you go scoop up the pile, load the spreader and so forth... it's a job!

An ATV spreader could be left hooked up unless the ATV was needed for other purposes and if the barn aisle is large enough, you could clean directly into the spreader.

My thought would be to try it out and if it works, you could sell the large one since you'd no longer use it.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been looking at small manure spreaders too. Unfortunately, most of the small spreaders that are lower priced do not have a lot "chewing" action to break down the clumps. IMO, you would almost have to compost the manure first with any of those models. The one small spreader that I found on-line that did put out a ground up product was approx. $2600. Not a small investment.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I have this one:

Newer Spreader

Love it.....does just what it's supposed to do.

I bought mine used off craigslist and paid $400 for it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I bo't an inexpensive plastic cart that dumps about 10 years ago. I fill it only 2/3 with wet manure. I run it to the top of a hill and tip it out. It takes only a couple of minutes to scatter it with a rake or shovel. By going to the hill top rain will wash some of the nutrients downhill so a greater area benefits. The cart was $125 new. It's earned it's keep.


----------



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds amazing...


----------

